# Opus X/Anejo at MSRP?



## nickrut (Oct 29, 2009)

Anyone know of anywhere online to get these near MSRP?

No good B&M's around me so nowhere to get these...

Don't wanna pay 20+ a cigar, seems a bit ridiculous.


----------



## jarrod (Oct 22, 2006)

From my experience, that mat be your only option.. i havent seen these go for msrp in a long time.


----------



## nickrut (Oct 29, 2009)

jarrod said:


> From my experience, that mat be your only option.. i havent seen these go for msrp in a long time.


Well then a request goes out to any1 with a B&M that sells em at MSRP to scoop me a few and I'll ****** you or whatever.

Either way.

Just want 2-5 of each (depending if they sell singles or 5 packs or what)


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

You can get them at MSRP by buying direct from Tampa Sweethearts - they don't post 'em on the website but you can call or email for pricing and availability. Buy 3 items or more and shipping is free.

:smoke2:


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Keep an eye on the WTS section. You often see Opus X being sold at MSRP.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Here ya go brother!:smoke2:

1. No.49 (7 5/8" x 49) ...................MSRP = $10.50 x 25 $262.50 bx.
2. No.48 (7" x 48 ) .......................MSRP = $9.75 x 25 $243.75 bx.
3. No.55 (6" x 55) ..........................MSRP = $10.75 x 25 $268.75 bx.
4. No.77 "Shark" (5 5/8" x 54) .... MSRP = $10.25 x 20 $205.00 bx.
5. No.46 (5 5/8" x 46) ....................... MSRP = $8.25 x 25 $206.25 bx.
6. No.50 (5 ¼" x 50) ......................... MSRP = $9.00 x 25 $225.00bx.


----------



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

Bought mine from Tampabaysweetheart from the man, Arturo Fuente Jr., himself!


----------



## nickrut (Oct 29, 2009)

fuente~fuente said:


> Here ya go brother!:smoke2:
> 
> 1. No.49 (7 5/8" x 49) ...................MSRP = $10.50 x 25 $262.50 bx.
> 2. No.48 (7" x 48) .......................MSRP = $9.75 x 25 $243.75 bx.
> ...


lol? seen these prices before? Where can I get them for near this. I'm fine with 10-13 or whatever a stick but online prices are outrageous


----------



## roughrider (Feb 25, 2008)

I saw some a year ago at shop near the mall. I think they wanted somewhere around $35-$40 a cigar. I've been wanting to try the Perfecxion #2 and the Double Corona for a long time but I wouldn't pay more than MSRP.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

nickrut said:


> lol? seen these prices before? Where can I get them for near this. I'm fine with 10-13 or whatever a stick but online prices are outrageous


I've gotten the 46's & 55's @ about retail...

The Sharks run a little over $13 @ my B&M.

You also have to take your state sales tax & tobacco taxes into account.:frown:


----------



## nickrut (Oct 29, 2009)

fuente~fuente said:


> I've gotten the 46's & 55's @ about retail...
> 
> The Sharks run a little over $13 @ my B&M.
> 
> You also have to take your state sales tax & tobacco taxes into account.:frown:


Yeah, I'm fine with that I just get frustrated with people charging 25-40 dollars per cigar. I mean they are rare, but not that rare.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

nickrut said:


> Yeah, I'm fine with that I just get frustrated with people charging 25-40 dollars per cigar. I mean they are rare, but not that rare.


I understand completely!:nod:

If some people would think like yourself, & just quit paying that for them, we probably wouldn't have that problem!:boom:


----------



## zucc (Feb 4, 2009)

i just picked up a shark anejo for 13.75 from my local b&m and an hemigway untold story for 17.75


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

fuente~fuente said:


> Here ya go brother!:smoke2:
> 
> 1. No.49 (7 5/8" x 49) ...................MSRP = $10.50 x 25 $262.50 bx.
> 2. No.48 (7" x 48 ) .......................MSRP = $9.75 x 25 $243.75 bx.
> ...


That is nice, but the question is where??? not how much


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Check these guys out,,,they sell tins or 5 paks for a pretty good deal and as you will see there is out of stock and in stock,,,so better get while the gettins good.

Fuente Opus X - OPUS ROBUSTO TIN, OPUS PETIT LANCERO 5 PACK, OPUS RESERVA D' CHATEAU 5 PACK, OPUS DOUBLE ROBUSTO 5 PACK, OPUS DOUBLE CORONA 5 PACK, OPUS PERFECXION X 5 PACK


----------



## nickrut (Oct 29, 2009)

Cigary said:


> Check these guys out,,,they sell tins or 5 paks for a pretty good deal and as you will see there is out of stock and in stock,,,so better get while the gettins good.
> 
> Fuente Opus X - OPUS ROBUSTO TIN, OPUS PETIT LANCERO 5 PACK, OPUS RESERVA D' CHATEAU 5 PACK, OPUS DOUBLE ROBUSTO 5 PACK, OPUS DOUBLE CORONA 5 PACK, OPUS PERFECXION X 5 PACK


Awesome. Will be placing an order there when the Anejo's come in, assuming the Opus X 5 pack is still up. Guess we'll see...


----------



## dubels (Jun 21, 2009)

If you are looking for Anejos this is the email that I got from Tampa Sweethearts:
ANEJOS(maduro) singles- NOT sold by box: 
46, (5 5/8 x 46), $9.25 each--(Limit of 2)
48, (7 x 48), $10.75 each----- (Limit of 2)
49, (7 5/8 x 49), $11.50 each--- (Limit of 2)
50, (5 1/4 x 50), $10.00 each--- (Not available at this time)
55, (6 x 55) torpedo, $11.75 each- (Limit of 2) 
77, (5 1/2 x 50-55) shark, box pressed shape,$11.25 each-- (Limit of 2)

ANEJO SAMPLER INCLUDES 1 OF EACH: 46,48,49,50, 55,77-- (SOLD OUT !!!! more coming after thanksgiving around Dec. 1st, please check back) Cost $61.50 (1 per customer, per week when available)

I might go for the sampler if it is in stock. Which is the best size? BTW they are not open until the 1st and Darlene told me to check back late next week as she expects more stock. I know their prices destroy any B&M prices in Cali. My favorite B&M has the 49 going for $22.75. Maybe I shouldn't have posted this....:smoke2: Hope there is still some in stock when I place my order.


----------



## Trex (Jul 29, 2009)

is their an link to that sampler dubels since i can't find it on their site


----------



## dubels (Jun 21, 2009)

Trex said:


> is their an link to that sampler dubels since i can't find it on their site


You have to email them to get the newest list and to order. This list was sent to me today from Darlene at Tampa Sweethearts, she told me to check back late next week for more stock and that they will not be taking orders until Tuesday Dec 1st. I was surprised to get an email from her on a Saturday let alone one that she is supposed to be off. I have the complete list that she sent me that is up to date as of today. Just PM me your email and I'll forward it to you.


----------



## Jimbo57 (Aug 15, 2009)

dubels said:


> You have to email them to get the newest list and to order. This list was sent to me today from Darlene at Tampa Sweethearts, she told me to check back late next week for more stock and that they will not be taking orders until Tuesday Dec 1st. I was surprised to get an email from her on a Saturday let alone one that she is supposed to be off. I have the complete list that she sent me that is up to date as of today. Just PM me your email and I'll forward it to you.


I met Darlene last week when I was there for the Cigar Fest. She is one hard working, young lady that is very sweet on the eyes too!! :smoke2: Seriously, she is a very nice person.


----------



## ericdriscoll (Jan 4, 2009)

Not a bad deal.


----------



## dubels (Jun 21, 2009)

I called Tampa Sweethearts today to make my order. I know they have the Anejo Sampler in stock. If buying singles you have to place an order of more than $25 dollars but there is no shipping or tax. Great deal. One last holiday splurge since I will most likely be canceling my ever delayed 2009 Oliva V Maduro order (Damn you ThompsonCigars!).


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

dubels said:


> ... I will most likely be canceling my ever delayed 2009 Oliva V Maduro order (Damn you ThompsonCigars!).


Not trying to cost you more money but I think the V maduros are still in stock here. :ss


----------



## dubels (Jun 21, 2009)

Grrr... Must resist. I might hold off on canceling the order because I ordered them at $77 a box. But if they don't come soon I will really have no money for cigars because of these Anejo prices.


----------



## denarok (Aug 10, 2009)

I just smoked Anejo last night got it for $13 at my B&M, not sure what size it was, 

It wasn't huge, but wasn't small, maybe a bit smaller then robusto, I never smoked then before so not sure

It was a good cigar but wow it went out on me like 10 times, I guess they just got off the truck I probably should have waited a bit before smoking them, but I was sort of dieing to try them.

Truthfully it was not very complex to me all I got was a sweet cinnamon taste but it was my second cigar of the night after I saw them I probably should get another and let it age


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

Picked up a shark for $13 yesterday and thy had an AF BTL for $19!!! Had to pass tho'


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

Me and Wild7even {sean} went to 3 b&ms yesterday and i picked up a few Sharks and other sizes, I think the most anyone was 12.50 at one for the shark He got a few and a BTL for 16 with no tax.


----------



## cedjunior (Apr 7, 2007)

TNT currently has them by the box for MSRP, all in stock except the 77. Thinking about buying a box.

Edit:

And Cigar Place still has V Maduro in stock for $89.99, although when I ordered them they were 2008 series.


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

Go to Tampa Sweet heart and look in the "special limited boxes and samplers".

You can get the sampler, but you have to call to get the singles.


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Cigary said:


> Check these guys out,,,they sell tins or 5 paks for a pretty good deal and as you will see there is out of stock and in stock,,,so better get while the gettins good.
> 
> Fuente Opus X - OPUS ROBUSTO TIN, OPUS PETIT LANCERO 5 PACK, OPUS RESERVA D' CHATEAU 5 PACK, OPUS DOUBLE ROBUSTO 5 PACK, OPUS DOUBLE CORONA 5 PACK, OPUS PERFECXION X 5 PACK


Great link! Thanks


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

cedjunior said:


> TNT currently has them by the box for MSRP, all in stock except the 77. Thinking about buying a box.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> And Cigar Place still has V Maduro in stock for $89.99, although when I ordered them they were 2008 series.


Great link - I just ordered a box


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

Cigary said:


> Check these guys out,,,they sell tins or 5 paks for a pretty good deal and as you will see there is out of stock and in stock,,,so better get while the gettins good.
> 
> Fuente Opus X - OPUS ROBUSTO TIN, OPUS PETIT LANCERO 5 PACK, OPUS RESERVA D' CHATEAU 5 PACK, OPUS DOUBLE ROBUSTO 5 PACK, OPUS DOUBLE CORONA 5 PACK, OPUS PERFECXION X 5 PACK


Thanks for the link Gary! I love the Opus xXx and now I am broke...


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

baba said:


> Great link! Thanks


You're welcome brother,,,enjoy those great cigars.



Juicestain said:


> Thanks for the link Gary! I love the Opus xXx and now I am broke...


Lol,,you're welcome too, man. Sorry that you are broke but think how much better you will feel when you are kickin back smoking these jewels. I'm going down to Florida next week where I know a place that sells all Opus for sticker price,,,so guess who will be broke when the get home?

Thx for the RG bump, too! :wave:

I see the link I put up is getting some attention,,,the deal for the double corona 5 pak for $101 is pretty good deal in that they smoke very close to the Reserve which is a more expensive cigar,,,but they smoke very close in their in quality.


----------



## gunbuyer76 (Apr 29, 2008)

theres a place near me that has a box of 48's and a box of 55's for sale they do ship, I think they are close to msrp might be $10 over on a box pm me ill get you thier number if anyone is interested


----------

